# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Re-Elect Jay Hakim?

## TennisPro

Anyone been approached by Jay Hakim seeking re-election to the college of opticians? 

Seriously check out his website HERE Who's this guy trying to kid?

----------


## LandLord

who is he?

----------


## idispense

,,

----------


## Doug

> He is probably the only one who works for opticians and is in touch with the membership, the others have been there for nine years and what have they done but  gag the entire membership . It strikes me that the more the old boys at the top of that organization try to stifle and stop questions from the membership then the more the membership should re elect Mr Hakim.


Really. I heard Jay Hakim has been tape recording conversations with opticians and then filing complaints with the college. my only advice, if he comes in your shop, watch what you say To him and ask him why he tapes conversations. He might be recording you without you knowing.

----------


## TennisPro

> Really. I heard Jay Hakim has been tape recording conversations with opticians and then filing complaints with the college. my only advice, if he comes in your shop, watch what you say To him and ask him why he tapes conversations. He might be recording you without you knowing.


So Jay Hakim tape records conversations??
Isn't he the same guy that was bringing a paid security guard to college meetings. I sat in on a meeting about a year or so ago and watched Jay and his guard at the meeting. Looked ridiculous and wasn't impressing anyone. 

Who pays for the guard, the college or Jay? Those guards are about $300/day, that's a huge expense for opticians ic the college had to paid him for that.

----------


## Doug

> So Jay Hakim tape records conversations??
> Isn't he the same guy that was bringing a paid security guard to college meetings. I sat in on a meeting about a year or so ago and watched Jay and his guard at the meeting. Looked ridiculous and wasn't impressing anyone. 
> 
> Who pays for the guard, the college or Jay? Those guards are about $300/day, that's a huge expense for opticians ic the college had to paid him for that.


Tennispro, Jay is a frame rep and does not dispense.
You can check on the college website for more info on Jay Hakim. A quick member search confirms that he is not dispensing. You can find it here. 

Question is, why is this guy on the board if he doesn't dispense? What the h*ll would he know about patient care or dispensing?

Last guy I need judging my future is a frame rep!

----------


## 2o/20

> ,,


He is probably the only one who works for the opticians and is in touch with the membership, the others have been there for nine years and what have they done but gag the entire membership.  It strikes me that the more the old boys at the top of that organization try to stifle and stop questions from the membership than the more the membership should re-elect Mr Hakim ( idispense's quote) 


canadian law permits it    so whats the big deal

why persecute jay when he has not done anything wrong
if you have nothing to hide why worry about anyone recording you

----------


## 2o/20

> Really. I heard Jay Hakim has been tape recording conversations with opticians and then filling complaints with the college. my only advice, if he comes in your shop, watch what you say To him and ask him why he tapes conversations. He might be recording you without you knowing.


" filling complaints with the college"

if he does that at the college it would be confidential info at the college 
so whose's leaking it from the college  to you?

----------


## TennisPro

> " filling complaints with the college"
> 
> if he does that at the college it would be confidential info at the college 
> so whose's leaking it from the college  to you?


OK...so why's he running again? I haven't heard of anyone else going for the college; why would I want him back?

----------


## 2o/20

> OK...so why's he running again? I haven't heard of anyone else going for the college; why would I want him back?


whats your problem in him running  we dont live in russia  we live in democracy not dictatorship

----------


## TennisPro

> whats your problem in him running  we dont live in russia  we live in democracy not dictatorship


20/20 I don't have a problem at all with him running or anyone for the matter. He's in my riding, just want to know if I should vote for him. You seem to speak highly of him. What's your take on the guy?

----------


## eyemanflying

Man all you folks are getting dooped.  Tennispro is Jay Hakim.

----------


## LandLord

Why would a frame rep secretly record his opticians who might be his customers?  He must not sell too many frames.

----------


## lensguy

> Man all you folks are getting dooped.  Tennispro is Jay Hakim.


Kinda like you and Rob Brown??????????

----------


## eyemanflying

> Kinda like you and Rob Brown??????????


The hockey player?? Used to play for the Penguins??

----------


## Doug

> " filling complaints with the college"
> 
> if he does that at the college it would be confidential info at the college 
> so whose's leaking it from the college  to you?


Flyingeyeguy I'm with you. 20/20 & tennispro are not who they appear to be. I find it odd that an "ophthalmic tech" from flushing NY, such as 20/20, would give a damn about anything in Ontario. Look at 20/20s posts, mostly knocking the college of ontario.

As for tennispro...I've met Jay Hakim, and in my opinion I'd vote for someone else. Hope this helps you tennispro.

----------


## 2o/20

> Flyingeyeguy I'm with you. 20/20 & tennispro are not who they appear to be. I find it odd that an "ophthalmic tech" from flushing NY, such as 20/20, would give a damn about anything in Ontario. Look at 20/20s posts, mostly knocking the college of ontario.
> 
> As for tennispro...I've met Jay Hakim, and in my opinion I'd vote for someone else. Hope this helps you tennispro.



for your info i worked in ontario and now  i am retired and  live both in ontario  and  new york
  as i have  family both  in canada and usa
do yo have a problem with that
by the way i am not 20/20 i am 2o/20
 Doug i think you need an eye examination!

----------


## TennisPro

> Flyingeyeguy I'm with you. 20/20 & tennispro are not who they appear to be. I find it odd that an "ophthalmic tech" from flushing NY, such as 20/20, would give a damn about anything in Ontario. Look at 20/20s posts, mostly knocking the college of ontario.
> 
> As for tennispro...I've met Jay Hakim, and in my opinion I'd vote for someone else. Hope this helps you tennispro.


Thanks for your insight Doug. I've heard some mixed reviews about the guy. He's been canvassing Burlngton and Hamilton area for weeks now, really wants in. Really wants to make changes. Just don't know what changes he wants to make. I don't think he knows what changes to make or where to start.

----------


## Doug

> Thanks for your insight Doug. I've heard some mixed reviews about the guy. He's been canvassing Burlngton and Hamilton area for weeks now, really wants in. Really wants to make changes. Just don't know what changes he wants to make. I don't think he knows what changes to make or where to start.


If you run into Jay Hakim ask him the tough questions, what are his plans for refracting for opticians, why is he and the college set on making opticians delegate and lose their jobs! Ask me Who paid for his $300/day security guard at the college and if it was the college that paid ask him for a refund check!!

----------


## 2o/20

> Flyingeyeguy I'm with you. 20/20 & tennispro are not who they appear to be. I find it odd that an "ophthalmic tech" from flushing NY, such as 20/20, would give a damn about anything in Ontario. Look at 20/20s posts, mostly knocking the college of ontario.
> 
> As for tennispro...I've met Jay Hakim, and in my opinion I'd vote for someone else. Hope this helps you tennispro.


doug hes eyemanflying and not flyingeyeguy
whats wrong with you?
are you losing it!!!

----------


## LandLord

If I were elected I would stop all delegation everywhere, allow opticians to refract, and stop internet dispensing.

----------


## uncut

> If I were elected I would stop all delegation everywhere, allow opticians to refract, and stop internet dispensing.


LANDLORD FOR PRIME MINISTER! :Happy:

----------


## LandLord

Furthermore, I would stop all optometrists from refracting and dispensing and I would force them to dust frames at Walmart.

----------


## uncut

> Furthermore, I would stop all optometrists from refracting and dispensing and I would force them to dust frames at Walmart.



Typical politician..............give them some power, and they go _mad_! :Biggrin:

----------


## school

The bigger question is Why did he bring a guard. He is a flake,  I have heard that he abstains from  most votes; I do not think that he does his homework.

----------


## 2o/20

> The bigger question is Why did he bring a guard. He is a flake, I have heard that he abstains from most votes; I do not think that he does his homework.


is this a smear campaign
dont assume answers that you dont have 100% proof you know what they call people who ASSUME things  you should know the answer to that      LOL!!!

----------


## Doug

> The bigger question is Why did he bring a guard. He is a flake,  I have heard that he abstains from  most votes; I do not think that he does his homework.


Just another lazy fat-cat collecting a pay check for doing nothing. *Get rid of him!!!!*

----------


## 2o/20

> Just another lazy fat-cat collecting a pay check for doing nothing. *Get rid of him!!!!*


doug you are also eyemanflying  you have not gone away
this is a smear campaign

----------


## TennisPro

> Just another lazy fat-cat collecting a pay check for doing nothing. *Get rid of him!!!!*


I couldn't agree more.

----------


## 2o/20

> I couldn't agree more.


in posting #12 eyemanflying says tennispro is jay hakim now look at this quote #29 weird   is it not! if tennispro was jay hakim why would he say this
eyemanflying, school, doug, landlord and tennispro you all are on a SMEAR CAMPAIGN against this guy
hes a REAL CHALLENGE FOR YOU ALL !!!

----------


## school

Did not mean to smear  Jay, simply 
asked a question. Seems kind of weird to me to have a security guard.

----------


## 2o/20

> Did not mean to smear  Jay, simply 
> asked a question. Seems kind of weird to me to have a security guard.


why dont you ask jay or call the college   someone must have threatened him 
why are you spreading slander  you so smart you know where to get the answers   you are really scared of him
its SMEAR CAMPAIGN GOING ON OPTIBOARD!!!

----------


## uncut

> why dont you ask jay or call the college   someone must have threatened him 
> why are you spreading slander  you so smart you know where to get the answers   you are really scared of him
> its SMEAR CAMPAIGN GOING ON OPTIBOARD!!!


Using words like "smear" and "slander" won't get you any credibilty, two oh twenty........

The questions are legitimate, and if you don't have an answer, or are unable to supply a source to an answer, then ignore the posts.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Why does 2o/20 protest so much? Maybe HE's Hakim?

----------


## LandLord

Two Oh Twenty is Jay Hakim's security guard!

----------


## 2o/20

> Why does 2o/20 protest so much? Maybe HE's Hakim?


its not maybe  i am not jay hakim!!!  you wished!!!

----------


## 2o/20

> Two Oh Twenty is Jay Hakim's security guard!


landlord i am retired and am not looking for a new profession for your information!!!

----------


## Doug

> Using words like "smear" and "slander" won't get you any credibilty, two oh twenty........
> 
> The questions are legitimate, and if you don't have an answer, or are unable to supply a source to an answer, then ignore the posts.


Yes, so has anyone heard from Mr Hakim and his reason for the guard?

----------


## 2o/20

> Yes, so has anyone heard from Mr Hakim and his reason for the guard?


why dont you phone him and find out  i am sure you are quite capable of finding his phone number
or is it you are scared of him and cant face him

----------


## amus

He is a stand up guy. I was told he paid for the security himself. He is one of the few who we should support. Why are so many out to get him? I think it's because he knows how corrupt the college really is. The truth will come out soon.

----------


## 2o/20

amus you are the first honest on this thread jay is a great guy thats what everyone tells me

----------


## 2o/20

> He is a stand up guy. I was told he paid for the security himself. He is one of the few who we should support. Why are so many out to get him? I think it's because he knows how corrupt the college really is. The truth will come out soon.


jay hakim re-elected  the membership has spoken

----------


## amus

Yes the membership has spoken, it's time for change. Hoping Jay gets to make the changes that he wants to make. The internet sales are out of control and we all will suffer if he cant stop them.

----------


## LandLord

> Yes the membership has spoken, it's time for change. Hoping Jay gets to make the changes that he wants to make. The internet sales are out of control and we all will suffer if he cant stop them.


Jay Hakim stop internet sales?  Sure... maybe he can also stop world hunger while he's at it.  And if he has a moment could he stop war in Afganistan, globalization, and fix the American debt crisis?

----------


## 2o/20

[QUOTE=LandLord;404279]Jay Hakim stop internet sales? Sure... maybe he can also stop world hunger while he's at it. And if he has a moment could he stop war in Afganistan, globalization, and fix the American debt crisis?[/QUOTE

you are a sore loser landlord i believe jay is good at what he does 
accept his re-election the membership has endorsed him we live in a democratic country accept his re-election
jay will take care of internet dispensing and will not let the profession be deregulated thats what the membership tells me 
good luck landord

----------


## 2o/20

[QUOTE=LandLord;404279]Jay Hakim stop internet sales? Sure... maybe he can also stop world hunger while he's at it. And if he has a moment could he stop war in Afganistan, globalization, and fix the American debt crisis?[/QUOTE


bitter are we

----------


## LandLord

Not bitter at all.  I don't even know the man.  I'm just saying.... wait a second.  *Did you just say "Jay will take care of internet dispensing"??? * Oh, you did.  :Bounce: 

That is the funniest thing I've heard all week and I doubt I will hear anything funnier tomorrow or saturday.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Seems to me that if he was re-elected, he didn't stop it the first time. What makes you think he'll be able to stop it the second time? I hope he does, but I think that's asking for too much.

----------


## LandLord

Jay Hakim started internet dispensing and he is a spy for Clearly Contacts.  2-oh-twenty is his biggest fan and admirer.

----------


## Chris Ryser

Check the Press release : *"Can Anybody Stop Them"* in the General Forum,......................................seems to be very late

----------


## karl white

Jay Hakim, in my opinion, is a walking time bomb.  Just take a look at the guy, he looks completely nuts!  






> Anyone been approached by Jay Hakim seeking re-election to the college of opticians? 
> 
> Seriously check out his website HERE Who's this guy trying to kid?
> 
> Attachment 8049

----------


## karl white

The guard was a relative and not paid for by the college.

He wanted to bring his goat but was not allowed.




> So Jay Hakim tape records conversations??
> Isn't he the same guy that was bringing a paid security guard to college meetings. I sat in on a meeting about a year or so ago and watched Jay and his guard at the meeting. Looked ridiculous and wasn't impressing anyone. 
> 
> Who pays for the guard, the college or Jay? Those guards are about $300/day, that's a huge expense for opticians ic the college had to paid him for that.

----------


## karl white

> Tennispro, Jay is a frame rep and does not dispense.
> You can check on the college website for more info on Jay Hakim. A quick member search confirms that he is not dispensing. You can find it here. 
> 
> Question is, why is this guy on the board if he doesn't dispense? What the h*ll would he know about patient care or dispensing?
> 
> Last guy I need judging my future is a frame rep!


Exactly!!  I think he is someone's bagman who has a political agenda with Ontario Health.  He is disruptive and incapable of governing (in my opinion).

----------


## karl white

> He is probably the only one who works for the opticians and is in touch with the membership, the others have been there for nine years and what have they done but gag the entire membership.  It strikes me that the more the old boys at the top of that organization try to stifle and stop questions from the membership than the more the membership should re-elect Mr Hakim ( idispense's quote) 
> 
> 
> canadian law permits it    so whats the big deal
> 
> why persecute jay when he has not done anything wrong
> if you have nothing to hide why worry about anyone recording you



While the law does permit the taping of conversations as a professional it is disgraceful.  If you are taping a conversation you are without a doubt trying to entrap the person you are recording.  You want them to say something disparaging about someone else and then you have the "goods" on them.  So it is obvious by the above comment, which is certainly made by Jay Hakim, that he tapes peoples conversations.  It is unbelievable that he was actually elected to the council.  Shame on you Jay Hakim!

----------


## karl white

Poison spreads Jay




> " filling complaints with the college"
> 
> if he does that at the college it would be confidential info at the college 
> so whose's leaking it from the college  to you?

----------


## Fezz

Karl,

Welcome to Optiboard!

I noticed that your first 5 posts are directed toward or are about a certain individual. I suggest that you review our posting guidelines:

_Please do not use OptiBoard to conduct a personal vendetta against any company or individual. This will not be tolerated and these posts will be removed.



_I am sure that as an Ophthalmologist, you have much more to offer our community! Might I suggest posting on some other topics, interests, concerns, products, etc?

----------


## karl white

> Karl,
> 
> Welcome to Optiboard!
> 
> I noticed that your first 5 posts are directed toward or are about a certain individual. I suggest that you review our posting guidelines:
> 
> _Please do not use OptiBoard to conduct a personal vendetta against any company or individual. This will not be tolerated and these posts will be removed.
> 
> 
> ...




Understood.  Perhaps will do a piece on how the public needs to be educated about floaters.  Many people think they are witnessing something supernatural when gazing at a blue sky on a summer day when they are actually experiencing disambiguation.  Cheers

----------

